# Tropical bugs



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2014)

Assassin bug with weevil prey. The weevil was full of mites. Selangor, Malaysia. Centrocnemidinae: Neocentrocnemis - ID credit: Leo Davranoglou. 


Reduviid with prey IMG_1044 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Reduviid with prey IMG_1068 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


I spotted a couple of these wasps on a vine. Tracked them for a while but no sign of ovipositing. Selangor, Malaysia.


Wasp IMG_9527 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beautiful Ground Beetle (Carabidae - Lebiini - Pericalina - Catascopus sp.?). Selangor, Malaysia.


Carabid IMG_1038 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Harvestman with "chicken wing". Or maybe it's a moth leg? Selangor, Malaysia.


Opiliones IMG_1015 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A mating pair of Giant asian mantis, Hierodula sp.(?). Selangor, Malaysia.


Mating mantids IMG_1005 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beautiful, cryptic katydid (Pseudophyllinae ). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Pseudophyllinae IMG_0766 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 8, 2014)

Those are great!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 9, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Those are great!



Thank you *Gallagher!*


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow! Now that's what I call macro photography.. Awesome shots Kurt.


----------

